# wolf creature progress



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Heres a wolf creature I'm working on. I bought the fur for under 10 bucks or something at a fabric store. Hah its funny...the sweet old ladys in there are like "soooo, um, what are you making?" And of course I say "oh, Im making a prop....a wolf prop." Something deep inside me just wants to mess around and be like "oh its for sexual purposes", or like "Oh, Im making a fur coat for myself."

Anyways, here he is so far, or she I guess-no real gender to any of my props










i fixed the pvc figure to this retired ramp I have. It was a good ramp but has become a little too rickety for the show.









Starting to glue the fur onto chicken wire body


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey!! That looks pretty damn cool...

I've never really considered fur for an outside prop...are you going to keep it inside most of the time?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like it! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome pose...can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Ya it will be probably be inside. I dont see why it wouldnt hold up outside though. Yesterday morning it got wet from the sprinklers but was fine. Thanks for the encouragement...its motivating.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that is really neat!
i wish i was good at making body figures, i made a frame for my monster mud guy and it looked horrible!
i've tore the damn thing apart 2 times already!
maybe i'll use pvc pipe next time i decide to make him.
ANYWAYS, great work.
what are you going to use for a head?
are you going to make one?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, you do an excellent job with the frames and chicken wire. keep up the good work.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

That's looking great! I plan a werewolf at some point myself - will watch your progress with interest!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

You know what ya I dont know what else to do to this hair ball. I tried putting some ears on him but...eh didnt look that great. I started making the head by attatching a chicken wire head form to the pvc neck with a zip tie. Then I used fur here and there on the head. I used zip ties to fix the zip ties to the pvc rists. Lastly I touched up the face with some paint. Any suggestions how to make him better? Thanks for the comments. GrimVisions website and how to's really helped me in making forms with pvc/chicken wire/wood...So thanks to him.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

He looks like a wood creature, a Sasquatch or something! Very cool! If you want him to look more werewolf-ish, he needs a snout. I kinda like him this way more, though. He's original.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks Torgen....I like him fine too...I'd set him out if it were showtime and feel good about it. I didnt have any plans on him being a werewolf ....just some kind of hairy wolf creature...I know I could probably mess with him more and play perfectionist but nah...I think I'll move on to other projects.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think he's more or less a finished product also, and a damned nice one to. 100% original. Great work!


----------

